# Nevada Coyote Hunting Trip 2010



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got back from my annual Nevada coyote hunting trip this last weekend. Had a blast seen tons of dogs. We ended up puting down 13 coyotes and 1 red fox. 
I called in my first double and was able to get both. I also called in another double about 2 hours later and my cousin got both of them too. 
We had a guy with us that had never hunted coyotes before and we we're able to get him on his first dog. The guy is hooked now.
Over all we probably seen well over 25 dogs, alot of those were on private land. 
One farm we saw them in, we stopped to talk to the farmer who was plowing a field. As we got close to him saw 6 coyotes and 2 of those were inside a hundred yards of us while we talked to the farmer. Sadly he didn't want us to shoot them because he liked having them on his farm to keep the mice and gopher pop down. He said they have never caused him or his cattle any harm but if they ever did he would let us know. 
We continued down the road and found some more and this time the owner was all about letting us take them. So we snuck in and my cousin ranged the coyote at 400 yards. I dialed my scope on the 204 to 400 yard and let her fly. The coyote didn't go anywhere. 
That 40 gr Berger bullet is awesome! 
We shot 2 more spot and stalk style and then got to the area were we like to do our calling. 
We weren't having much luck calling them in the first morning so my cousin called up Al Morris who we were going to go with later and asked if he was having success. Al had been out there since Wednesday and had shot 10 dogs for his new film. He gave us some advise but told us he wasn't going to be able to go with us because he had to get home to see his daughter.
We put his advise to work and started calling them in. 
Wish we could of stayed out longer but we all had to work. Oh well I guess next time!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

We also seen about a 1000 chukars, next time we go we are planning on getting a single day upland game license and getting some chukars as well. They were everywhere.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man Mike! So envious!!!!
Sounds like you guys had another fantastic hunt in Nevada. Hopefully the weather was good.

PS: the camo looks great


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome Job!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Oh man Mike! So envious!!!!
> Sounds like you guys had another fantastic hunt in Nevada. Hopefully the weather was good.
> 
> PS: the camo looks great


Couldn't have asked for better weather, got alittle warm in the afternoon but didn't seem to bother the coyotes at all.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its too bad you cant bring them across the border into Utah, it looked like a couple had really nice coats on them.

PS: I shotgunned a fox Friday morning, thought he was down for the count (should have given him a double tap) and then he busted up running past Chaser's dog so I didnt get a chance to finish him off


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Its too bad you cant bring them across the border into Utah, it looked like a couple had really nice coats on them.
> 
> PS: I shotgunned a fox Friday morning, thought he was down for the count (should have given him a double tap) and then he busted up running past Chaser's dog so I didnt get a chance to finish him off


We could bring them across if one of us got a Non res furbearers permit. There was one dog that my cousin got yesterday morning that was just awesome. Dark all over, its lower jaw was almost black. I have a picture of it but can't figure how to make it 200 kb or smaller.
He also shot a fox with a 223 at about 200 yards that we thought was done, we turned to see a coyote running off in the distance and tried to get a shot but it was long gone. As we turned back toward the fox it had gotten up and was running away like nothing had happened, we tried to track it down but the blood ran out as he ran into some thick willows.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like an awesome trip mike, you guys are really stackin em up!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! Bringing them over requires a permit from which state?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. 8)


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought coyotes were not protected in Nevada like they are not in Utah.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

There not protected and can be shot without a license by anyone Res or Non res. But in order to transport them in Nevada you need a Furbearers license from Nevada. Don't know why but was told by a NV Fish and Game warden that we had to dump the ones on another trip.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would assume that it has to do with Utah residents potentially transporting them back to Utah and collecting on bounties?


----------

